# Abdominal pain after bowel movement



## Codder12

I was diagnosed 6 years ago with crohn's. No biopsy or blood test but they did see ulcer on small intestine from colonoscopy and pill cam. They don't seem 100% sure as I only have mild pain but they are treating it as if it is Crohn's. Two questions. Does anybody else get pain after a bowel movement? I am pain free until I have a bowel movement in the morning and then the abdominal pain starts. Could last an hour or it could go on until evening. Worse when I am at work sitting all day. Sometimes it feels like I need to go to the bathroom again but i do not. Doctor thinks it may be spastic colon. He has given me a few different medications to take when this happens but they do not seem to work. Anybody else get this and if yes any suggestions on what could help? Also, should I pursue further to see if I actually have Crohn's or should I just keep doing what i Am doing. Doctor thinks it may be combination of Crohn's and IBS. Sometimes I think I should get a second opinion from a different gastro. Currently I am just taking Pentasa. I did start taking Align probiotic a year ago and it helped immediately...thats why I tend to think I have more of the IBS. Thanks.


----------



## moogie

When I had flareups I did get lots of cramps after I want to the  bathroom. Normal stocmach cramps.

Not sure if this is hte same thing though


----------



## EmAitch88

i get bad cramps a few minutes before i go to the bathroom sometimes, or when the gas is passing through on the way to the "outside"....i have relief after pooing/fluffing, though. i have the same thing with sitting, Codder. it feels terrible.. then i stand up and it gradually goes away. does it go away or lessen when you stand? maybe get a standing desk!!? they're real, i swear....and, YES, i would definitely pursue a second opinion. you want to make sure you are treating the right thing and you know what you have. hell, maybe you have neither Crohns or IBS? good luck!!!!!


----------



## ohmadison33

Hi Codder,

Have you ever figured this out? I have been searching the internet for these exact symptoms, I have the exact same problem. No one knows what it is, not even the 3 doctors I have seen.  I was diagnosed with IBS, not Crohns, but always have pain after  a bowel movement. For the past year I have stomach ache that lasts all day after a BM, even if I was pain free before going to the bathroom. I'm praying for relief..


----------



## Ozboz

I have no real answer but i have had times when i had a bm and was doubled over in agony after got told might of been
Inflamation and part of the bowel irritated in that area mine was under the belly button but just thinking about it makes me cringe


----------



## james77777

I'm searching too for a solution to pain after a bowel movement.  On a scale of 1-10, where 10 is the worst, I have a 2. But, it lasts most of the day after bowel movement #2.  I used to have 1 movement a day and I was OK.  Now it is up to 4 and I have pain.  My solution has been to take a double shot of of vodka.  I can feel the alcohol kill the pain in 5 minutes. Odd that that alcohol feels like it is taking a straight path from my sternum through my belly button and further down.  Then I'm good until the next bowel movement.  I don't like alcohol.  I have no problem with other people drinking, I just don't like it.  But, I do like the absence of pain. The problem comes in when I have to wait 2 hours to drive. I also carry a bottle in my trunk.  I have a bowel movement at home and drive to the store.  Before I go into the store, I get a drink from my trunk.  Then I make sure I kill 2 hours before I drive.  My bad spot is in the ileum.   I had a bowel resection because of a "ring" of flesh that constricted the small intestine.  A colonoscopy was done 10 months ago and I go in every 2 years.  My problem is weight gain from the extra calories.1/2013


----------



## vz101

I have pain after every bowel movement to, and also get the feeling I need to go more but nothing comes out. My is in the range of 5-8. I get both a general pain, and a cramping sensation. I have tried antispasmatic's, but the only thing works is narcotic pain medication. I use a combination of vicodin and tramodol. If I use just vicoden during the day it cause constipation. If I use just tramadol it causes a skin irritation.

For me this problem usually begins about 6 months after having a resection and gradually gets worse. I also sometimes get dry heaves during a bm. I believe mine is caused by the presence of a slow growing stricture.


----------



## james77777

You may be right. Another concern is an adhesion. My condition maybe very different, but it does not hurt to compare notes.  The doctors don't know everything and it varies from person to person.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Well for me and many other crohn's patients the pain is usually relieved (temporarily) by bowel movements. 

I would get a second opinion and maybe ask for more definitive tests if you haven't already so that you have a better idea of what is really going on in your intestines.


----------



## james77777

As I've said, one bowel movement, no problem.  Within the last year, I've gone up to 3-4 movements a day. Each one after the first gives me a low level of pain.  I, also at times, can feel gas go through that same area.  Then no pain and then I release the flatulence.  However, that too can be repeated multiple times.

I had a coloscopy less than a year ago and had a few polyps removed.

My lesions are in the ileum.  It feels to me as if material passing over the lesions irritates them and thus the pain.

Alcohol can cause problems for people with Crohns, but not me.  It shuts off the discomfort with in minutes.   I just don't like the taste of alcohol.   

pentasa 2250 mg
nexium 40 mg

I don't know your age, but here is an FYI.  Be sure to get your 40 credits for social security so you can get Medicare A and B. You also qualify if your  spouse has 40 units.  It is the best insurance you can get.  If possible, get a supplemental policy.  I was insured by work. Very good.  Had to buy my own insurance when out of work. Very expensive and lousy.  Medicare primary and same lousy insurance company = great insurance.  In the later case, I got an MRI the same day.  No need for clearance. A world of difference.  Obama Care does not change Medicare. For 2013, you need to report, I believe, $1040 in income each quarter on your tax.  Become self employed just to meet that requirement.  It pays off big time.


----------



## melissab83

I wanted to see if anyone else has this problem. I get terrible cramps after a BM, with bad pain in the lower left side by my colon. It happens every time after I go, the pain starts within 20-30 min and I have to take a percocet pill just to get through my day at work, sometimes two pills if it's really bad. I try to ease the pain with a heating pad, but taking pain meds is the only thing that works. 

My doctor prescribed Tremedol, which didn't do anything, unless I took over 2 pills, which then I would get a terrible headache or feel nausea. He also prescribed an anti-spasm (Bentyl), which did absolutely nothing. 

I don't want to be taking Percocet long term like this, it has been a over a couple months now. I started taking Remicade after Humira wasn't working for me, I just finished the third loading dose last Monday- so 1st dose, then two weeks later 2nd dose, and a month later 3rd dose. After the 2nd dose, I was pain free for two days and didn't need any pills (but had a headache and some nausea), then the pain started coming back, but it wasn't as severe. The past couple of weeks it has been getting worse again. Plus I'm passing blood still. 

I also take Uceris, which I've been on for a couple of months now and 150mg of Imuran. 

Any feedback, similar stories, etc, would help.


----------



## james77777

I get a dull level 2 pain for hours after the 2nd and any more bowel movements.  I had a coloscopy a few months ago and a CAT scan. Then an MRI. A hernia was found in the area and the surgeon said it was not an emergency and he was surprised of my complaints.  A stiff jolt of Vodka takes care of it within minutes.  Good solution?  What choice do I have after reading what you wrote. I had a few flare ups and reported this to the doctors and they did not know what to think.  I never enjoyed drinking and started at age 60 for the discomfort.  Odd too, since drinking irritates the bowel.  So far, so good.  I guess I will just have to wait until something falls out so they can find it.


----------



## brooklyn23

I get pain post-BM... usually after a solid one believe it or not.


----------



## james77777

I believe it.  It does not need to be a violent one.  It must rub the ulcers and irritates them.  The doc that did my colonoscopy sait my Crohns looked good.  But, they can't see well in the small intestine.


----------

